
Leopard early adopters suffer for the rest of us - nickb
http://www.news.com/8301-13579_3-9809571-37.html
======
cstejerean
I'm not sure about suffering, I got Leopard at 6pm the day it came out and
have been using it successfully ever since. I think far too many people like
to complain these days about every single thing that Apple does. Having Spaces
and Time Machine is worth the upgrade for me. No suffering here. But to anyone
complaining, go use Vista for a week and then come back to Leopard.

~~~
hello_moto
I use Vista more than a week and never look back on OSX Tiger (yes, I know
it's not Leopard).

~~~
cstejerean
Would you mind sharing what was more attractive about Vista over OSX? I
understand using Windows for playing games or using some of the software not
available for Mac but I'm curious what specifically you found better about
Vista.

